# First MTB for 9 year old girl



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

Hi guys, any recommendations for a suitable MTB for our daughter would be very much appreciated.

Al


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Jul 2009)

Biggest tip, the lightest one you can find!

Most of the kids bikes sold on places like Halfords are designed to look flash. Many even have useless bits bolted on to make them look like motorbikes etc. Failing that they have very poor quality full suspension that weighs a ton and makes the bike ride like a pogo stick. Kids don't really need any suspension on their bikes.

Get one that's light and simple. If you've got the money the best ones I've seen are Islabikes. These people are really on the ball.

Failing that just look for one from a quality manufacturer but don't forget the weight. We have two kids bikes made by Scott and Specialized, both decent manufacturers, but the bikes are still very heavy. 

Did I mention the weight? ;0)


----------



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Biggest tip, the lightest one you can find!
> 
> Most of the kids bikes sold on places like Halfords are designed to look flash. Many even have useless bits bolted on to make them look like motorbikes etc. Failing that they have very poor quality full suspension that weighs a ton and makes the bike ride like a pogo stick. Kids don't really need any suspension on their bikes.
> 
> ...



Excellent, thanks Mr P


----------



## 02GF74 (8 Jul 2009)

hmmmm, it is a trade off of buying something decent = expensive knowing that within a couple of years, it will be too small so sold on or passed on to next kiddie in line.

naturally girls of that age would want a pink bike.


----------



## Panter (8 Jul 2009)

Islabikes looked fantastic but they were just too far away for us to go and sit her on one.

We ended up getting her a Specialized Hotrock (in Pink ) and I've been pleased with so far.

It's extremely light compared to her last Halfrauds bike and she finds it far easier going uphill now 
Fair value for money too, IIRC it was around £220.00


----------



## mocker (8 Jul 2009)

Kona?

http://www.konaworld.com/09_bikes.htm


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Jul 2009)

Panter said:


> We ended up getting her a Specialized Hotrock



We have a boys one of those, it's a decent bike, and a Scott Contessa for the girl. 

I don't see buying quality bikes as a trade off at all. I looked at the used prices before I bought them and bikes like the Hotrock and Contessa hold far more value than cheaper bikes. Over the life of them, assuming they're kept in good condition and can be sold on, I think they'll work out cheaper! My kids hardly use their bikes so they're immaculate! :0(

Plus they're put together properly. We had a Giant kids bike and there were dangerous faults on it. Sometimes you have to ask how much your child's safety is worth.


----------



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

02GF74 said:


> hmmmm, it is a trade off of buying something decent = expensive knowing that within a couple of years, it will be too small so sold on or passed on to next kiddie in line.
> 
> naturally girls of that age would want a pink bike.




yep, it has to be pink


----------



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

Panter said:


> Islabikes looked fantastic but they were just too far away for us to go and sit her on one.
> 
> We ended up getting her a Specialized Hotrock (in Pink ) and I've been pleased with so far.
> 
> ...




Halfrauds they are, I've never bought one from there and never would


----------



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

mocker said:


> Kona?
> 
> http://www.konaworld.com/09_bikes.htm



Thanks for that, yes I have been thinking on one, I'm a big Kona fan


----------



## Globalti (8 Jul 2009)

Islabikes, no contest. I can just about ride my son's and it rides like a dream. Lightweight too.


----------



## Mr Pig (8 Jul 2009)

mad al said:


> I'm a big Kona fan



Get those in Halfords ;0)


----------



## karen.488walker (9 Jul 2009)

02GF74 said:


> hmmmm, it is a trade off of buying something decent = expensive knowing that within a couple of years, it will be too small so sold on or passed on to next kiddie in line.
> 
> naturally girls of that age would want a pink bike.



Do you have younger boys? Just bought mine a scott spark. Have a younger girl and it will be passed on to her. Decided it was better for them to have a quality bike rather than a pink one. and because I've spent more it has to be passed on. + they really do cycle on mountains so only regret is not getting one with disk brakes. Claud Butler do some kids bikes too I think.


----------



## karen.488walker (9 Jul 2009)

http://www.bikes2udirect.com/B2441.html
no idea if it's any good but am sure someone else will. looks better than hellfords and reasonbly priced.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

Absolutely 2nd the Islabikes. My only caveat is if your child is planning to do more than rough trails and paths, then the smaller one's like the Beinn20 just don't have the right geometry. My oldest (11), also doesn't want one because they don't have any 'cool' factor about them, though he hasn't seen the latest disc brake, font sus one and I'm not sure he will looking at the price  

But setup, weight and ability wise, they are way ahead of most kids bikes and now seem to understand they need a 'wow factor' bike for older, trend conscious kids.

I'd also recommend a Trek MT60, it will take a lot of abuse and is lighter and more adjustable than most kids bikes. Here's son no.1 in action on one on a small downhill trail in Scotland  (And is wot I mean about them taking abuse)


----------



## Mr Pig (9 Jul 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> The hardtail MTB for 9 year-olds is £600.



This one is half that: LINK


----------



## phil120867 (9 Jul 2009)

Rigid Raider said:


> Islabikes, no contest. I can just about ride my son's and it rides like a dream. Lightweight too.



yep best you can get for kids recommended A+


----------



## mad al (9 Jul 2009)

What about this then folks?

http://www.konabikes.co.uk/2008/four/four-lisa.php

Although it's an adult's bike, the smallest size weighs in the same as the bike she thrashes now


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

I think Kirstie suggested an adult bike for my son with 24" wheels instead of 26". Could be an option.


----------



## mad al (9 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> I think Kirstie suggested an adult bike for my son with 24" wheels instead of 26". Could be an option.



Exactly and then back on with the 26's at a later date


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2009)

mad al said:


> Exactly and then back on with the 26's at a later date


yup. would work with a disc brake bike but not a v-brake one.


----------



## mad al (10 Jul 2009)

Crackle said:


> yup. would work with a disc brake bike but not a v-brake one.



Thanks for that crackle, I've never ridden a disc brake set up yet


----------

